# anyone familiar with this bloodline?



## proud pitbull owner (Feb 27, 2010)

We recently got a new pup. She is 75% razors edge and 25% canine supreme. I am familiar with razors edge but not with canine supreme.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I've never heard of it before but I'm not too familiar with Am Bully lines. Here's what came up when I googled it.

http://www.caninesupreme.com/


----------

